# I found folding mirrors



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33649&item=7914778296

But not spending the money on mirrors after i had my OEM ones painted.

Seth


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

sethwas said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33649&item=7914778296
> 
> But not spending the money on mirrors after i had my OEM ones painted.
> 
> Seth


You'd think they would clean those up for a little better presentation before posting them on ebay.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

whats the big deal about folding mirrors? I mean its good if you hit a fence post with them like I did in my mother's Geo Storm but other then that....


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

They are a dime a dozen on sr20 forums.........Expensive$$$


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

myoung said:


> You'd think they would clean those up for a little better presentation before posting them on ebay.


I used to have some Bluebird U13 folding mirrors I was hoping would fit. I eventually sold them off on Altimas.net. They looked no better than those do and I sold them for $100 in less than a day.


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I have them, got them real cheap off ebay. They are nothing special, I just like pressing the switch and seeing the mirrors fold in and out. But they are useful when I park in close quarters... and thats about it.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

esco2k2 said:


> I just like pressing the switch and seeing the mirrors fold in and out. .


I think i would buy them just for that


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

my b13 has folding mirrors. it's weird that nissan wouldn't carry that over to the b14.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

sno said:


> my b13 has folding mirrors. it's weird that nissan wouldn't carry that over to the b14.


are they power folding mirrors? or just the ones which you could fold manualy?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

they're power mirrors but they don't fold automatically.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i would never park so close to someone that would make folding mirrors necessary
just park 20 yards farther away and in the open


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> i would never park so close to someone that would make folding mirrors necessary
> just park 20 yards farther away and in the open


yea i park far away like that too, no shopping carts around when i go shopping and that way people dont scratch my car


----------



## esco2k2 (Aug 7, 2003)

I mostly use them when I park in my garage. Our garage looks like the public storage commercial where the dude can't get out of his car and has to fold his mirrors in.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol, that sounds like my garage, my dad parks there, he didn't have automaticly folding mirrors, he would just drive in and as soon as the mirrors hit the side of the garage they would fold lol


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> lol, that sounds like my garage, my dad parks there, he didn't have automaticly folding mirrors, he would just drive in and as soon as the mirrors hit the side of the garage they would fold lol



Now that's automatic


----------

